# Can early morning sickness mean twins?



## minkajane

I'm only 4 weeks pregnant, but I'm already feeling some morning sickness. No vomiting, but definitely nausea and a grumbly stomach for about four days now. Last time, I didn't have anything till about 6 weeks and no vomiting till 7. I've also had something new start just tonight - sensitivity to smells. I never had that with DS. I made a soup tonight with lots of onion and garlic. It was awesome and I had two bowls and I felt just fine. But a couple of hours later when I went to wash the dishes, I had to put the pot I cooked it in on the other side of the kitchen because the smell made me nauseated.

I'm at higher risk of multiples because I took several fertility drugs and had an IUI to get pregnant. Could early morning sickness be indicative of a possible multiple pregnancy? I know it's not certain or anything, but is it more likely?


----------



## MaerynPearl

Not really.

I had morning sickness as of 5dpo with DD... but she was always just one little one. This was after not getting sick until 8 weeks with DS (and then it was severe!)

I started getting nausea at 7dpo with this little one, also just one little girl.

But both of my cousins who had twins, my brothers ex who had twins and my fathers ex who had twins... none of them had it early. Severe, yes, but not early.

Its more just a sign that you are pregnant and your body is reacting to it.


----------



## Jenne

Progesterone surge can mimic morning sickness.







I was sick from just after O until around 7 weeks and then I felt better for a week and then "real" morning sickness hit. I hope you get a reprieve too!









Jenne


----------



## minkajane

It's not been bad so far. I'm actually kind of appreciating it because it means I'm really pregnant.







With DS, it was vomiting 4-5 times a day and I lost 7 pounds. I was a belly over chicken legs. It's the smell thing that's surprising me this time. I never really had smell sensitivity last time. It was more stuff like brushing my teeth and being stupid enough to try and skip breakfast.


----------



## ~adorkable~

I think it would be to far of a stretch to equate symptoms that can vary soo much with twins or lack there of. I'm 16weeks with twins and had sky high HCG levels back when we tested and I had not one lick of m/s at all, ever.


----------



## Tresa

I had way worse m/s with my second baby and I think it was because I was still nursing my first...hormone overload. My m/s this time has had ebbs and flows, very much related to hormone surges, and it takes days to weeks for my body to normalize and flush so I can get back to feeling normal again. Maybe because you're on fertility enhancing meds it's worse this time, sooner?


----------



## Strong Mama

Heres how my pregnancies have went:
1. normal m/s with 1 vomit, some nausea starting at 4 weeks..single baby
2. SEVERE hyperemesis, lost 20 pounds in 3 weeks, lost baby at 8 weeks, got sick at 2 weeks
3. moderate hyperemesis, starting at 8 weeks lasting til 19 weeks-single baby
4. so far, got sick at 8 weeks, mild hyperemesis, i am 11 weeks now and almost normal, twins

I think this proves every single pregnancy is different, and a level of sickness is not a predictor of twins. This is the less sickest I have been with any of my pregnacies, and I have twins!


----------



## closedaccount15

Starting vomiting the day I got my BFP with DD #1, and this time started vomiting at 4 1/2 weeks. Both singletons. Both I had hyeremesis and needed zofran

My mom had twins, she was sick, but much worse with my sister, child #3, a single.


----------



## karmab

i have twins. i did have very very bad m/s for a while, but not until about 9 wks. i started getting just a little queasy around 8 wks, but i did not even know i was pregnant until then. no symptoms, never tested. m/s lasted from 9-12 wks, vomiting every day, and about a week in there around 10 wks that i couldnt get out of bed, probably should have gone in for iv's.


----------



## babyjelly

I was so sick with my second child that I needed IV hydration at 9dpo. She was just one baby, always.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aliy

I don't think so but my Dh is wondering if a duo is in our futur too! just everything is early this time. I'm pretty sure it's just one, but I may be try to fool myself.

I don't think it is indictive of a multiple pregnancy just you body rememberr what you did last time and starting up with it's reactions.


----------



## DirtyHippyMama

i have twins, too, and my nausea began before i even missed a period -- in fact, that (and boob pain) was what spurred me to take a test at all, a full SEVEN days before my period was due (and i got a positive result)! that is how i have "screened" myself for twins since then -- testing daily starting VERY early and paying close attention to how i felt physically... in doing that i was able to rule out twins long before i had an u/s to verify it.









with my other 3 pregnancies, nausea didn't start until 6-7 wks... it's impossible to say for you, though, as every woman and every pregnancy are different, and the fertility treatments, while perhaps increasing your chance of twins, may also play a part in pregnancy symptom presentation.

only way to know for sure is an u/s...


----------



## MaerynPearl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DirtyHippyMama* 
i have twins, too, and my nausea began before i even missed a period -- in fact, that (and boob pain) was what spurred me to take a test at all, a full SEVEN days before my period was due (and i got a positive result)! that is how i have "screened" myself for twins since then -- testing daily starting VERY early and paying close attention to how i felt physically... in doing that i was able to rule out twins long before i had an u/s to verify it.









As I already said, that isnt reliable.

My morning sickness with DD started at 5dpo (9 days before AF was due) and I got a bfp the next day (8 days before AF was due) but every single ultrasound I had (and I had several early thinking I bled while pregnant and/or was a blighted ovum, but she ended up growing just fine) only ever showed one little baby.


----------



## DirtyHippyMama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
As I already said, that isnt reliable.

i'm not saying that it's reliable in general, just that it worked for me


----------



## kristenburgess

I would say that it doesn't have to mean twins - I started feeling nauseated right away with my last pg... like a PP around 5DPO. There was only one babe... I was just that lucky


----------



## dakotablue

I think its great your feeling sick!!!









With DS I never felt m/s and my progesterone level never rose above 11. With this pregnancy Oh boy so sick. I was worried about twins. Nope just a level of 24.6!!!!

I think it may just be that. Another indicator would be how fast your HCG rises, but again with DS my HCG levels were high for single, mid for twins, but he's just one.

Good luck!!!


----------

